
Critical Review of Steven Pinker's “Enlightenment Now” [pdf] - onuralp
https://issforum.org/essays/PDF/CR1.pdf
======
Bucephalus355
Also want to say, as anyone who is familiar with the massive rise in violence
Latin America should know, Steve Pinker’s conclusion that violence around the
world is dropping is heavily suspect.

~~~
manfredo
Violence persists, and may be increasing in certain areas but it's definitely
less prevalent when viewing in a global sense. One figure that really struk me
when taking a world history class was that the rate of violent death (as in,
the percentage of people that died at the hands of other humans) in pre-
agricultural societies was estimated to be between 10-20%. In the 20th
century, despite two of the most destructive wars in history, the global rate
of violent death was estimated to be 1.7 to 1.8% - and this was less than the
preceding century.

